# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > ExtJS > سوال: استفاده از ext-js

## behesht.royaha

با سلام خدمت تمامی اساتید

خواستم بپرسم چطور میشه کامپوننت دستکاپ این تکنولوژی رو داخل ویژوال استودیو اضافه کنم و شروع به طراحی و برنامه نویسی کنم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## persianshadow

کلآ ExtJS ورای IDE ها قابل استفاده هست از ویژوال استدیو گرفته تا نت بینز و غیره هر کدوم که JavaScript رو پشتیبانی کنن میتونن به عنوان ExtJS هم استفاده بشن.

----------

